# Bought my first pipe!



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

I went in search of a corn cob..... I couldnt find any at walgreens, so I went to my... I guess you could call it my local B&M... its a tobacco shop with a 2000 or so stick humi and about 4 pipes and shome cheap tobacco. I purchased one of there pipes since the real B&M is over 45 min away. Its made of pearwood, and is a bent . Very similar to this one Nirvana Pear Wood Tobacco Smoking Wooden Pipe w/ Stand & Pouch #30093 | eBay
I paid just a couple dollars more. Im sure its not the best pipe but I was excited. Im going to be keeping my eyes open for a nice estate pipe (once I have extra funds).

So... onto the smoking of the pipe. Last night I tried the Prince Alert, While it was not the best smoking experience I have every had it wasnt bad. So today I wanted to try something else so I dug into my goodie bag (thanks Stonedog) and pulled out the anniversary Kake. I packed a bowl, as I learned on youtube. I went out and lit it up. The taste was really good. I expected it to be similar to a ciger but it was not. but I liked it. the only problem I had was keeping the cherry going. It would go out after a puff or 2. It seemed to be packed tight enough. Can pipe tobacco be too moist? It seemed it I really puffed fast it would stay lit. I also noticed some moisture at the bottom when I was done, and for the last 1/3 of the bowl it would gurgle when I would puff. Long story short I like smoking a pipe, and any sugestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Again Stonedog!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

It sounds to me like it needed some drying time. Best bet is to let some rest out in the open air (I use a paper plate) for about an hour or so before you load it up.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

BigBehr said:


> I went in search of a corn cob..... I couldnt find any at walgreens, so I went to my... I guess you could call it my local B&M... its a tobacco shop with a 2000 or so stick humi and about 4 pipes and shome cheap tobacco. I purchased one of there pipes since the real B&M is over 45 min away. Its made of pearwood, and is a bent . Very similar to this one Nirvana Pear Wood Tobacco Smoking Wooden Pipe w/ Stand & Pouch #30093 | eBay
> I paid just a couple dollars more. Im sure its not the best pipe but I was excited. Im going to be keeping my eyes open for a nice estate pipe (once I have extra funds).
> 
> So... onto the smoking of the pipe. Last night I tried the Prince Alert, While it was not the best smoking experience I have every had it wasnt bad. So today I wanted to try something else so I dug into my goodie bag (thanks Stonedog) and pulled out the anniversary Kake. I packed a bowl, as I learned on youtube. I went out and lit it up. The taste was really good. I expected it to be similar to a ciger but it was not. but I liked it. the only problem I had was keeping the cherry going. It would go out after a puff or 2. *It seemed to be packed tight enough*. Can pipe tobacco be too moist? It seemed it I really puffed fast it would stay lit. I also noticed some moisture at the bottom when I was done, and for the last 1/3 of the bowl it would gurgle when I would puff. Long story short I like smoking a pipe, and any sugestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Again Stonedog!


Was it maybe packed too tight? The draw should only be slightly tighter than with no tobacco in the pipe.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

From my experiences when I first started with the pipe, the tobacco should be drier than you'd expect, and packed looser than you'd think as well.

When I was starting I ran into the same issues. They were solved by letting the tobacco dry for as long as I could before packing and packing much more loose than I was.

Now I pull a wad of tobacco, ball it up like I think the bowl size is, then spread it out on a paper plate or towel for azfew hours. Now that I've started to do that I seem to not be relighting so much and get a better tasting & better burning bowl.

I don't assume this is the best method, but it is what has worked for me.

Anny kake is delicious by the way. Happy piping.


----------



## anonobomber (Aug 29, 2011)

This info is very helpful to me. I have been having almost the same issues as the OP.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info everyone. Ill let it sit out for a bit before smoking. as far as it being too tight I dont think so bc the draw is not much harder then without tobacco. But if the drying doesnt work ill try it looser. Thanks again!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Grats on your 1st.
:tu


----------



## cavendishfiend (Oct 22, 2011)

Conga rats on the pipe!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats Ryan, I knew you'd step up! 

I sent the PA primarily for practice and to help build up some cake in whichever pipe you picked up. For me, PA really shines in a cob, otherwise the experience is pretty much as you described.


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Keep looking for some cobs, they are the most forgiving to learn on. Get some Lane 1Q and some Middleton's Walnut while you are at it.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

jfdiii said:


> Keep looking for some cobs, they are the most forgiving to learn on. Get some Lane 1Q and some Middleton's Walnut while you are at it.


 IM going to keep looking... Im heading to my real B&M one day this week on lunch.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Stonedog said:


> Congrats Ryan, I knew you'd step up!
> 
> I sent the PA primarily for practice and to help build up some cake in whichever pipe you picked up. For me, PA really shines in a cob, otherwise the experience is pretty much as you described.


 I wanted to try the PA again to practice but I just couldnt....not because it was bad but the Anni Kake smelled so good! and was! Once I get the corn cob Ill give the PA another try.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

BigBehr said:


> I wanted to try the PA again to practice but I just couldnt....not because it was bad but the Anni Kake smelled so good! and was! Once I get the corn cob Ill give the PA another try.


You can find cobs at a drug store, usually. A lot of "pipe stores" don't carry them, oddly enough.


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

freestoke said:


> You can find cobs at a drug store, usually. A lot of "pipe stores" don't carry them, oddly enough.


 Thanks there is another drug store by my work Ill check! Thanks Again for all the help everyone!


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

A lot of times, in my beginnings of pipe smoking, I didn't really have a lot of time to plan ahead for a smoke. Usually when the moment hit, I wanted to have something ready or at least maybe a faster way to dry out a moist tobacco. Someone suggested laying out a bowl of tobacco onto a plate and then placing that plate on top of a lampshade. The heat from the light bulb seemed to really help out with the moisture usually within 15-20 min.


----------



## slystogie (Oct 27, 2011)

Heres something to try that I recently started doing: Fill your pipe well in advance of when you think you will want to smoke it. It could be before work, before bed, before dinner, whatever you feel like. Char light the tobacco (just give it a quick couple of puff to lightly char the tobacco) then set it back down for a while. Come back to it an hour, two hours, twelve hours, a day later. You might be surprised at the flavor differences.


----------



## Katharsis (Jun 15, 2011)

slystogie said:


> Heres something to try that I recently started doing: Fill your pipe well in advance of when you think you will want to smoke it. It could be before work, before bed, before dinner, whatever you feel like. Char light the tobacco (just give it a quick couple of puff to lightly char the tobacco) then set it back down for a while. Come back to it an hour, two hours, twelve hours, a day later. You might be surprised at the flavor differences.


Greg Pease:


> *Q: What is DGT?*
> 
> A: DGT is an acronym that stands for "Delayed Gratification Technique." The idea is that some tobaccos improve if they are lit, allowed to go out, and left to stand for a period of time, either minutes or hours, before relighting and finishing the bowl. Virginias are most popular for this method of smoking. In my experience, Latakia mixtures do not fare as well, and tobaccos incorporating cigar leaf (such as my own Robusto) are generally not the best candidates. (You wouldn't put a cigar down for an hour, hoping to come back to a rich, wonderful cigar. The same holds true with the cigar leaf in a pipe blend.) If you enjoy an English or Balkan mixture, light it, smoke it, enjoy it. *Leave the DGT for Virginias.*


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

*Leave the DGT for Virginias*.

PA does not fare well in the DGT world either.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

freestoke said:


> *Leave the DGT for Virginias*.
> 
> PA does not fare well in the DGT world either.


Yeah, aromatics don't really play well with DGT either uke:


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info! ill have to try the DGT method.


----------

